# Top 5 films of 2018



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Dec 31, 2018)

My list:

1. Hereditary
2. Deadpool 2
3. Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse
4. Aquaman
5. Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Dec 31, 2018)

candycorn said:


>


----------



## candycorn (Dec 31, 2018)

Aquaman....lame.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 31, 2018)

Hereditary was a great story idea that fell flat on it's face. (I have a review in this forum)
Deadpool 2 was a decent flick. Some parts were a little dumb, but overall pretty decent.
Spider-Man...blah blah....ugh
Aquaman...you and the other three people who saw it.
Avengers: Infinity Wars... good as long as you can ignore the 100 problems in the film that make you say "eh??"


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 2, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hereditary was a great story idea that fell flat on it's face. (I have a review in this forum)
> Deadpool 2 was a decent flick. Some parts were a little dumb, but overall pretty decent.
> Spider-Man...blah blah....ugh
> Aquaman...you and the other three people who saw it.
> Avengers: Infinity Wars... good as long as you can ignore the 100 problems in the film that make you say "eh??"



I don't get the love for Hereditary.  I didn't particularly like it.
Deadpool 2 didn't quite live up to the first movie, but it was still fun and funny.
Into the Spider-Verse was actually very enjoyable.
I haven't seen Aquaman, and I don't really expect it to be good, but "three people who saw it"?  The movie has made $800 million so far.
That's a pretty good take on Infinity War.  There are definitely problems with the movie.  I think it's a very good first-watch film, but subsequent viewings are not nearly as good as some of the flaws become more apparent or harder to ignore.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jan 3, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Hereditary was a great story idea that fell flat on it's face. (I have a review in this forum)
> ...



I loved hereditary. I get the criticisms of the move, and it definitely isn’t for everyone. Horror isn’t my favorite genre, but I love horror movies that really get in your head and stick with you for a good while; the more psychological ones like The Exorcist, Silence of the Lambs, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, etc. 

It definitely takes a lot from classic horror films, but I just felt like it was done so well. It’s probably my favorite horror movie of the past 10 years or so along with A Dark Song.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jan 3, 2019)

Also, I normally wouldn’t have this many comic book movies on my list, but no other movies really impressed me this year except for Hereditary.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 3, 2019)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I don't remember all that much about Hereditary, but I think my problem was that the story ended up not making a lot of sense.  I didn't get upset because it was derivative of other horror movies; I watch very little horror, so I doubt I would have noticed similarities with other movies.  

I think Silence of the Lambs is a thriller rather than a horror.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 3, 2019)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Just my opinion, I weigh movies by their "believability"; a movie that doesn't surpass the audiences ability to suspend reality.
And hereditary did not pass that test. For instance the teen brother, he sees a demonic being come out of the wall and grab hold of him while he is in bed. Yet...he only mildly freaks out about it...and simply goes back to bed. Really???? That is not believable.
  In the movie Infinity Wars. If you knew nothing of the story line, never saw an Avenger movie before, didn't know the characters or their abilities - then it was a pretty good movie with fantastic special effects. But....they made glaring errors that stretched fans of Avengers ability to forget how wrong the situation was. Repeatedly.
  And *Dark Song* is a brilliant movie. One of the best horror movies made, and would be a respectable candidate for the best horror film of the decade.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 3, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



When you talk about Avengers characters and their abilities, do you mean the normal problem comic book teams suffer from wherein characters with wildly different ability levels fight the same things?  Or is it some sort of internal inconsistencies within the movies that you mean?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 4, 2019)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> My list:
> 
> 1. Hereditary
> 2. Deadpool 2
> ...


Watching Hereditary now on your advice. Zero interest in the rest of that list.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jan 4, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > My list:
> ...



No problem. It may be too late to warn you, but Hereditary is not for everyone. I've heard people say they watched it and weren't scared at all. Those people thought the movie was hilariously bad. To each their own, I found the movie extremely effective in its psychological horror. However, it is an extremely slow burn. I hope you like it!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 4, 2019)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


Just finished it. Terrible movie. No scares just an absurd plotline with the ugliest cast ever assembled for a single movie. 

No offense but that was BAAAAAAD lol


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jan 4, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



All good. It's definitely a divisive movie. I still love it, haha.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2019)

Here's my list:


Jumanji
Bohemian Rhapsody
Creed II
Mission Impossible: Fallout
The Predator 
I haven't seen most of the others.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 4, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> 
> Jumanji
> ...


Funny, Jumanji was the only one of those I've seen and it was boring and juvenile.  And I like those kind of movies.  If that was your number one, I can only guess the others got better from 1 to 5.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 5, 2019)

deanrd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my list:
> ...



I thought Jumanji was silly, funny entertainment.  I was surprised how good it was.

I didn't see 2 or 3, but MI:Fallout was pretty good.  The Predator, on the other hand, was garbage.  I was barely able to sit through it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 6, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



From my review in this forum:

_It was well received by critics, not exactly sure why. When you find yourself laughing outloud when it is supposed to be a scary moment in the movie.... something is wrong.

This movie was a great idea.... poorly executed. 
I just couldn't get into it. The mother character was overly dramatic, while the son and father were under-dramatic. I mean if you saw your dead sister clearly standing at the foot of your bed...and her head falls off...and then two arms come out of the wall and grab your head choking you - and you are clearly fully awake... I am pretty damn sure you wouldn't just go back to sleep.

Overall.... 2.5 out of 5 stars. Good for a boring rainy day and you can't find much else on._


----------



## PredFan (Jan 6, 2019)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> My list:
> 
> 1. Hereditary
> 2. Deadpool 2
> ...




In my opinion:

1. Dead Pool 2
2. Nothing else rates.

This was the worst year ever for movies, but I don’t like superhero movies (except the formentioned Dead Pool).


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 6, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


Pretty much agreed.

I just can't get past how dull all the acting was


----------



## g5000 (Jan 10, 2019)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> My list:
> 
> 1. Hereditary
> 2. Deadpool 2
> ...


Every once in a decade or two, someone makes a good movie from a comic book.

So I never watch any of them.


----------

